# Boardman CX Team mudguards



## simonf7 (2 Oct 2016)

Hi,

Just looking at mudguards to winterise my CX Team a little. Anyone got an opinion or experience of fitting any of the following -

SKS Raceblade Pro XL - not sure they'll fit the front due to the brake cable routing? Photo below..













CX Team front forks



__ simonf7
__ 2 Oct 2016






Crud Roadracer Mk3 - don't really like the idea of sticking something to the frame, but these seems to give good coverage and are easy to add/remove.

Axiom Roadrunner - proper mudguards, no problem at the back but comes with eyelets that fit to the front skewer although I can imagine removing the front wheel is then 'fun'. And I've got discs so the stays would need bending etc?

Or some other set of mudguards and then being creative at the front with p-clips?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## User6179 (2 Oct 2016)

simonf7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just looking at mudguards to winterise my CX Team a little. Anyone got an opinion or experience of fitting any of the following -
> 
> ...




Lost count of how many times I have seen SKS raceblades or the Cruds come loose when out with others plus they still spray the rider behind as they tend to move about a little on bumpy roads .

If you have the mounts then proper mudguards ,I use the SKS longboards on my CX but I don't have disk brakes which can make them a pain to fit.


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2016)

Go to halfords and have them fitted. Let them have the fun of trying multiple pairs. Or your lbs

Although I've not bothered, when I bought mine, the mechanic thought chromoplastics would fit. Proper mudguards. Cruds are ime exactly that! Flimsy, rub, bits drop off.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Oct 2016)

I have SKS reflective bluemels on mine, work very well. front is secured using an Elite VIP bottle cage strap mount. Had to get a bit imaginative with bending the mounting rods but easily done by hand.


----------



## simonf7 (2 Oct 2016)

Thanks, nice to see how someone else has fitted them - those clips look quite good. 

Would much prefer proper mudguards as I'm hoping to commute at least once a week in the winter months.

Simon


----------



## G3CWI (2 Oct 2016)

SKS Chromoplastics on mine. I have been bouncing around on all sorts of rough stuff and so far no problems. They seem quite robust. 42mm I think.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Oct 2016)

simonf7 said:


> Thanks, nice to see how someone else has fitted them - those clips look quite good.
> 
> Would much prefer proper mudguards as I'm hoping to commute at least once a week in the winter months.
> 
> Simon



The front looked much nicer when I first fitted them last year, but a couple of falls, and clashes with toe overlap have seen to that. Despite my best efforts I have had no issues with them coming loose or anything else, money well spent for me as I commute year round.


----------



## simonf7 (23 Oct 2016)

Mudguards now fitted, used the Elite VIP bottle cage strap mounts on the front forks to give me the mounting points. Then bought SKS Commuter mudguards as although they only have one stay per mudguards the angle is easily changed so no bending of anything needed.

So far seem pretty sturdy having made one 40 mile round trip to work :-)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Oct 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> I have SKS reflective bluemels on mine, work very well. front is secured using an Elite VIP bottle cage strap mount. Had to get a bit imaginative with bending the mounting rods but easily done by hand.
> View attachment 146245
> 
> View attachment 146246
> View attachment 146247


Why not just cut the front stays?

When setting SKS guards up, I bolt everything up without the black plastic end sleeves, line up the guards then mark the stays for cutting/grinding with 5-10mm extra measured from a fixed point. The result is neat stays with little to no bending, that are also adjustable once you reassemble with the wee black sleeves on


----------



## Inertia (13 Dec 2016)

Looking to add mudguards to my CX, will these cage straps do the job? Thanks

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...vc:c|adp:1o2&gclid=CLSW5azM8dACFRYTGwodbfYJ8w


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Dec 2016)

Inertia said:


> Looking to add mudguards to my CX, will these cage straps do the job? Thanks
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-accessories/bike-bottle-cages/elite-water-bottle-cage-strips?cm_mmc=Google+PLABike+AccessoriesBike+Bottle+Cages680223&_$ja=tsid:60494|cgn:GoogleShopping|kw:680223&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=liiwix&istBid=tztw&_$ja=tsid:35522|cid:344520484|agid:24344824324|tidla-217749246724|crid:83794506724|nw:g|rnd:5877664443050440592|dvc:c|adp:1o2&gclid=CLSW5azM8dACFRYTGwodbfYJ8w


Yep, that's what I used.


----------



## darkangelv24 (9 Jan 2017)

Just found this thread as have been looking for the same thing, really useful info.
Can i ask what width of guard you are all using with this set up, I currently have the stock tyres on (35c Rapid Robs), I see you can get the bluemels in 42 and 45 width, Is the frame wide enough to accommodate the 45s?? or will the 42's be sufficient?


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jan 2017)

I use 45's with Schwalbe Land Cruiser 35c's


----------



## darkangelv24 (11 Jan 2017)

Cheers, got some on order now, shouldn't take too long to fit.


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2017)

If anyone is interested...I've just had Halfords fit some SKS commuter mudguards to mine, a little rattly over rough ground but preferable to a mucky back and bum and wet feet 

£25 fitted with a price match


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jun 2017)

vickster said:


> If anyone is interested...I've just had Halfords fit some SKS commuter mudguards to mine, a little rattly over rough ground but preferable to a mucky back and bum and wet feet
> 
> £25 fitted with a price match


In no way related to the mudguards, but intrigued about which tyres you are using? Mine are up for renewal soon and I fancy a change from the rather heavy Schwalbe Land Cruisers of which I am on my 2nd set..


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> In no way related to the mudguards, but intrigued about which tyres you are using? Mine are up for renewal soon and I fancy a change from the rather heavy Schwalbe Land Cruisers of which I am on my 2nd set..


Durano 32s, £15 from CRC recently

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...performance-road-tyre-raceguard/rp-prod151075


----------

